# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn menstruatie blijft wel eens uit

## Leontien

Op het forum komen veel meisjes en vrouwen langs die vragen stellen over menstruatie die uitblijven. Daarom wil ik een peiling maken over dit onderwerp. Je kunt namenlijk onregelmatige menstruatie hebben. Dat betekend dat je dan nooit precies weet wanneer je ongesteld wordt. Het kan ook voorkomen dat je een keer korter dan 4 maanden niet ongesteld bent geworden maanden of langer dan 4 maanden. Of je menstruatie is stabiel.

Hier kun je je stem en je reactie uitbrengen!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Voordat ik begon met het slikken van de pil ben ik ook zo ongeveer 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest, terwijl ik toen wel gewoon een regelmatige menstruatie had.
Daarna ben ik de pil gaan slikken, sinds de pil wordt ik gewoon netjes ongesteld in iedere stopweek  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn menstruatie komt altijd stipt op tijd,maar voor mij hoeft dat bloedverlies niet (zéér hevig bloedverlies en menstruatiepijnen) dus slik ik de pil altijd door en word ik maar 2 keer per jaar ongesteld..meer dan genoeg  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Mijn menstruatie is erg afhankelijk van de medicatie die ik slik. Al bijna 3 jaar heb de implanon waar ik erg tevreden over ben. Eerst moest ik er wel aan wennen dat ik bijna niet meer ongesteld werd (voor de implanon was het altijd stipt). Last van hevige menstruatiepijnen heb ik niet. Eigenlijks enkel ongesteld waarneer ik met bepaalde medicijnen begin of stop, helaas gebruik ik momenteel AD, hiermee word ik wel weer ongesteld elke 4 tot 12 weken.

xxx petra

----------


## sammie070

Ik gebruik niet de pil en toch onregel matig het rare is heb wel steeds het gevoel dat ik me menstruatie moet krijgen heb wel last van menstruatie klachten maar bloed verlies nada nopes zo raar wou dat ik het elke maand kreeg want wij willen graag een kindtje

----------


## astridvdgraaf

Ik slik nu ruim 3 jaar geen pil meer en mijn menstruatie blijft soms een half jaar en dan ben ik het zo erg dat ik luiers nodig heb. nu wil ik heel graag zwanger worden en weet me geen raad. hoe kan het nu zijn dat ik soms een half jaar niet ongesteld wordt.
wie heeft hier ervaring mee.

----------


## Onassa

Mijn menstuatie is onregelmatig.
het begint een week met tussen wel en niet....dan zet het door en is het na een paar dagen voorbij, dan kort daarna de eisprong die flink gevoeleig is en dan na een week begint dat wel/niet gedoe weer.
maar goed....daar heb ik dan ook de leeftijd naar :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Mijn menstratie blijft nooit uit en komt altijd op tijd.Ik zelf neem geen pil,omdat ik niet tegen hormonen kan.Ik heb ook veel last van pms en van veel bloedverlies/hevige buikkrampen

----------

